# How many whole chickens?



## smokeywray (Jul 1, 2008)

Quick question: I'm doing pulled pork and chicken. I've got 40 people and need to know how many chickens to cook? I'm doing 2 or 3 butts.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 1, 2008)

How many pieces do you want to have per person? 2 pieces per a bird serves 4. But I think with PP also 10 birds might be a lot.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

Depends, are you planning on making sure everyone gets pork and chicken or will it just be here it is come and get it and if it is gone, tough luck?

You need to decide if you are doing 2 or 3 butts (I would do 3) as that will really make a difference in the amount of chicken you need.  IMO


----------



## smokeywray (Jul 1, 2008)

Out of the 40 people, there will be about 10 kids. They'll have hot dogs most likely. I would say that the average person will eat only one piece of chicken with a pulled pork sammie. 

I'm also doing coleslaw, Dutch's beans, potato salad and corn on the cob.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

So, really planning on 30 adults with one piece of chicken per.

I would go with 8 chickens (to be safe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) and 20lbs of raw weight pork.  Should give you 10 lbs cooked and pulled, figured 1/3 lb per sandwich.

Good luck.


----------



## smokeywray (Jul 1, 2008)

Here it is, come get it. It's my daughter B-day party. She'll be 2. Some people may not even eat. I'm not for sure. 

I plan on using small buns for the sammies. I think 2 butts will be plenty. 

I have to be honest with you guys, I know this is a smoking meat forum but I plan to cook the birds in the oven then finish with BBQ sauce on the grill or maybe even in the oven. The butts will be smoked a few days before. Do you think I should do whole beer canned chickens or buy the chicken already cut up or just go with leg quarters? I am on a budget but I do not know how to prepare chicken in the oven with a method that produces juicy on the inside and crispy skin on the outside like beer canning does. Is there a way to roast chicken in the oven and get the same results as you would if you were to beer can whole chickens?

It takes about 1:45 - 2 hrs for one beer canned chicken at 350. If I were to put 4 birds in the oven set at 350 all at the same time, will the cooking time be longer?


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL Same formula, but different starting pt.

I guess we could have just given the formula from teh get go and bowed out.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

Times will be the same for oven as smoker (can't believe I am giving oven advice, can you Rich?)  for the most part 350 is 350 indoors or out..........and 4 chickens won't take much longer than 1 chicken.

Beer can them in the oven if that is what you want to do.


----------

